# Will the Cool Temperatures Return Before Snow Melts in Most of Trails in New Eng?



## skiersleft (Mar 14, 2012)

Most depressed I've been in a long time. Is there anything that suggests that we will revert to a cooler spring pattern toward the end of the month or is there no end in sight?


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 14, 2012)

skiersleft said:


> Most depressed I've been in a long time. Is there anything that suggests that we will revert to a cooler spring pattern toward the end of the month or is there no end in sight?



Not looking good SL.  Heard of possible return towards normal after next week but think it will be too little and too late.(normals are also getting up there now)  Tough way to end a brutal season.  The west seems to be chugging along and still an option if you have the means, but for me it looks like this weekend will be the finale (at least here in the east).

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm just hoping for a blowtorch to end it all.  I'm selfish like that.


----------



## WinnChill (Mar 14, 2012)

skiersleft said:


> Most depressed I've been in a long time. Is there anything that suggests that we will revert to a cooler spring pattern toward the end of the month or is there no end in sight?



That is one mutha of a ridge over much of the east through next week.  Maybe some cooler air dropping in from the north for month's end.  No real big indications for significant changes.  

After assigning tons of homework, one of my high school teachers used to remind us not to cut across the wrist, but lengthwise.


----------



## Tooth (Mar 14, 2012)

Just heard the warmth is here for at least the next two weeks from a paid weather ski service. No real the 24-25 in NNE now either. NFP.


----------

